# Advice please??



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi.. I'm [relatively] new here.. I have posted a few times here already a little while ago 

I have a quick Q for anyone who may be reading and can help me out: We were at the Heath today for DH to give his SA. The doc who saw him explained that once the SA had been handed in, we would thereafter receive the results and an explanatory letter by post. He added that the letter would inform us whether or not IVF would be possible. I had no idea this might be the case 
DH's SA showed slight loow motility a few months ago.. in the same breath they told him there was no reason why he could not father a child.. so why might this doc have said that when DH's records show no 'big' issues?

I'm about to start my 5th round Clomid. IVF is due to start in June for us - we've been told this like 3 times now. We were also told that IUI/ICSI were not suitable, so now we're totally confused. I thought IVF was the 'last chance saloon' that comes about when all other avenues have either been exhausted or are not appropriate, so if IVF is not appropriate for us, what else is there??

Really confused and starting to panic, so if anyone can help I would really appreciate it.

Thanks,
Laura Xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Laura

Sorry to hear you have been given all this conflicting news.  It seems odd that you cant have IUI but you can take clomid.  Surely if his sperm has low motlity they wouldnt have tried you on the clomid.  When will you get the results of the sperm test?  Could you ring back tomorrow and maybe speak to Debbie who is the sister and say that you have been given all this confusing info and you need someone to explain it properly for you.

Sorry not many answers for you cause it seems odd that you can have clomid if IUI no good??


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think the best thing in your case would be to call them and ask them direct as this can save anymore worry. 

we could second guess things for you but we don't know why etc etc

IVF is an option when the sperm is ok otherwise ICSI would be suggested and this could be the cause of confusion!

good luck and give them a call, sometimes we have to call to get the correct answers hun


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

When DH provided his sample at the heath we had the letter back saying it was "satisfactory" I think - but in the end they plumped for ICSI rather than IVF when they looked at his sample on the day - so I guess this may be what they are saying to you. We were not suitable for IUI because of DHs SA. JE told us that IVF Wales like to do their own SA tests rather than rely on other hospitals -  we had previously been told a few years ago by gynae at local hospital that DHs sample was ok and gone through Clomid and months/years of trying - which in hindsight was probably a little pointless. Dont know if that helps? If in doubt give the clinic a call like Jule has suggested x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, ladies.. very helpful 

Yeah JE told us the same regarding the SA. Apparently the tests are far more concise there than at the other local hospitals etc. 

It was my gynae at PCH that told us DH's SA was 'poor motility but otherwise ok' and that we would be put forward for IUI. It's been confusing from the start to be honest! 

I was ov'ng already, so the Clomid was apparently given just to 'boost' my eggies. CD12 scan showed 2 follies at 21mm and 18mm and my Prog result was 108.4, so I did wonder why JE suggested more Clomid last time we were there, but you know what it's like.. I'm willing to try anything and everything. 

So what kind of time frame are we looking at? His SA results should be with us by post, in about a week. What happens after that?

Thanks again


----------

